

Peter Seibel (Common Lisp) talk - Dec 13 - Why Syntax [Does|Doesn't] Matter - kvogt
http://techblog.justin.tv/2007/11/second-live-tech-talk-peter-seibel.html

======
gibsonf1
What time on Dec 13?

~~~
tuukkah
12:00PM says <http://www.justin.tv/hackertv>

